# Hair styles for motorhoming



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't laugh- it is a serious issue for me and maybe other ladies 

When you are away for weeks on end in europe etc and are away from your usual hairdresser what do you do when it needs a cut ? Go to a hair dresser wherever you are? Cut it yourself and risk making a mess? Grow it and risk looking, in my case, like mrs worzel gummidge? or do you get a style that doesn't need much managing? 

I haven't worked out yet whats best. In october when we were away i had a kind of choppy flicky bob and it ended up looking a mess so by the time i came back i went to the nearest hairdresser (who wasn't the best) and ended up with a short layered style hich i'm now trying to grow out, and i'm thinking of aiming for a low maintenance style - like a bod without the choppiness - what do you think ladies (and gentlemen, too)


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm sure you'll get some interesting replies from the guys but I sympathise with your dilema. I have a long bob and the hairdrying/battery life "arguements" are common! Have not had it cut abroad yet but would probably just go for a quick fringe trim.

One suggestion I read was to take a photo of your hair just after it has been cut at home - then you can take this with you to any hairdresser and hope to come away with something similar.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I keep my hair fairly short and am usually able to finger dry it if I can't use a hairdryer. It needs cutting about every six weeks and we can't usually get away for much more than about three weeks at a time so, unfortunately, I don't have the unfamiliar hairdresser dilemma.  


Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm. Mrs D managed five months away last summer and just tied it back. However my hair grows like mad so instead of finding a nice French hairdresser she persuaded me to let her cut it on a quiet Aire. Never again! What a flipping mess. She just fell about laughing.

I made the mistake of going to a barber in Turkey once where not only did they cut my hair but for some reason the whole process also involved an upper body massage where my arms and shoulders were all but wrenched out of their sockets and then they proceeded to set fire to my nose and ears much to the amusement of the locals who had turned up to watch. Then they gave me a shave with a cut throat razor and a facial. All for about a tenner I think.

I left feeling quite shaken but very clean.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

number one all over ........thats clipper guard number one not the other kind of number one ..........I'll get me coat  

ps think yourself lucky I was going for a number two all over .......I should stop now it's going in completely the wrong direction if I carry on


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

commuter said:


> number one all over ........thats clipper guard number one not the other kind of number one ..........I'll get me coat
> 
> ps think yourself lucky I was going for a number two all over .......I should stop now it's going in completely the wrong direction if I carry on


This was a perfectly nice girly thread and we had to ruin it!


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks ladies - for your SENSIBLE replies. Men !!!


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Hair*

We do a lot of fishing and camping(motorhoming) and I have decided just to keep my hair very short ~ its horrendous when i get up in a morning but a quick slap over with a flannel and a comb and its right for the day 
When I had longer hair I bought a Braun (Gas cartridge powered) stylingbrush and tongues thing Ive had it at least 15 yrs and found it very handy 
All the Best 
Cath


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pinkgreen said:


> thanks ladies - for your SENSIBLE replies. Men !!!


Ooooooooooooooooooooh! 8O










Sorry. Least we are keeping it on the front page for you!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I keep mine very short and have it cut at the very last moment before leaving home. After that it's a daily wash and finger dry. I can trim the fringe myself quite satisfactorily and have trained up my OH to do the back quite well. My hairdresser always comments that " I can see your husband's had a go at it" when I get back though but since we only have one mirror in the van I don't look.

He has had several haircuts all over Europe and they are aways better than the terrible place he goes to at home. Here it's all over in 10 minutes; in Aigues-Mortes it took over an hour and I was worried they'd done away with him a la Sweeney Todd.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Addie said:


> ......, she's only in her 20's so not ready for a short hairstyle just yet!.


That's an interesting take ! Around here most of the 20- somethings have short hair and it's the older ones who have long hair. You don't read your social history young man !

G


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

barryd said:


> pinkgreen said:
> 
> 
> > thanks ladies - for your SENSIBLE replies. Men !!!
> ...


true!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > ......, she's only in her 20's so not ready for a short hairstyle just yet!.
> ...


Where is Addies post. I dont see it.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just the dilemma I am presently having as we will be away for 8 months! So last week I had it cut quite short (almost spikey on top!), would you believe the males in the household didnt notice, so I told them after 2 days :roll: 
I plan to have a bit more off in 4 weeks just before we go then not sure after that, quite happy at snipping my fringe as its 'choppy', the rest may just have to grow. Packed some hair dyes (they are more important, dont want to experimenting with unknown brands!):wink: 
Packed clippers for Paul as I do his


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Addie said:
> ...


Gawn ! It was:



> Might this be a solution?
> 
> www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/hairdryer-from-12v-in-motorhome.html
> 
> We\'ve been using a regular 2000w hairdryer in our motorhome every other day for the last 11 months with no problems. Soph likes to wash her hair and regularly, she\'s only in her 20\'s so not ready for a short hairstyle just yet! Straightners no problem either.


Possibly being edited ?

G


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

barryd said:


> I made the mistake of going to a barber in Turkey once where not only did they cut my hair but for some reason the whole process also involved an upper body massage where my arms and shoulders were all but wrenched out of their sockets and then they proceeded to set fire to my nose and ears much to the amusement of the locals who had turned up to watch. Then they gave me a shave with a cut throat razor and a facial. All for about a tenner I think.
> 
> I left feeling quite shaken but very clean.


Thank you soooo much! Me and MrsWez have had tears streaming down our faces picturing the scene! Were the locals already there or did they go and round a load up to have a good gawp and laugh at the hapless victim?

Got nothing to add to the debate but the vision of flames shooting out of your nose and ears will keep me chortling for ages!

I can't believe others haven't thanked you yet for posting such a wonderful description.

MrWez


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi
I have it cut as short as possible just before we go away and then finger dry with a volumising spray and my hairdresser advised me to use the rollers you can buy at Poundland etc. and it works really well with those as well. I have fine hair. 

When we were in Tafroute, Morocco, in 2009 a guy came to the site - Les Palmieres and did a really good job though I did stop him when he wanted to finish it off with a razor!!! He came daily and did both the women's and men's hair. 

Val


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


Mrs goldi always want to be on hook up now, guess what for ? yep the hair drier.


norm


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

MrWez said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I made the mistake of going to a barber in Turkey once where not only did they cut my hair but for some reason the whole process also involved an upper body massage where my arms and shoulders were all but wrenched out of their sockets and then they proceeded to set fire to my nose and ears much to the amusement of the locals who had turned up to watch. Then they gave me a shave with a cut throat razor and a facial. All for about a tenner I think.
> ...


Sorry, I was laughing so much I forgot to thank him, I'll do so now. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Mrs goldi always want to be on hook up now, guess what for ? yep the hair drier.
> 
> norm


Many years ago ( very many...) we went off with my parents on their boat along the Broads. One night we arranged to go out for a meal and there'd been a bit of minor bickering about where to go. Shortly after this I came across Mum, down on her knees, with her head in the gas oven !

Why the obvious reason didn't spring to mind first I can't think !

G


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I prefer short, going thin on top palm dried with one sheet of loo paper.
I think Val prefers short set and a 3kw hair drier washed every day.

Steve


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I tried various short layered styles when we first got the motorhome thinking short would be easiest to manage. For the last 2 years I've had shoulder length hair sometimes all one length and sometimes long layers and I find it so much easier to manage whilst away. As soon as it get's messy I just tie it up in some sort of fancy bun thing.
We don't go away for much more than a couple of weeks at a time but I reckon I could manage my hair for a few months just by cutting my own fringe....if it wasn't for my roots showing  
Lesley


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Linda does Peter's folically challenged pate on a number zero all over and in return Peter does Linda's with scissors on wet hair. Since we do this outside we often get (admiring?!) looks from neighbours and lots of comments and the same old jokes about 'me next'.

P&L


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks everyone for the advice and the entertainment  

i think i will aim for a bob type style and get it cut before go away and let it grow while i'm away and just chop a bit off my fringe. 

I think that this time, i'm going to take my own shampoo and conditioner with me as i wasn't too sure what i was buying - although i think they are stricter in germany about not putting too many harsh chemicals in their shampoos etc


----------



## marydot (Dec 28, 2008)

I have what my hairdresser describes as 'wilful' hair, which needs a lot of taming! Grows quickly so am currently growing out the choppy spiky look and have an almost chin length bob, which needs careful drying and straighteners. Gas straighteners do not get as hot as GHD's, but better than nothing. Hoping to get it long enough to use one of those giant clips on the back to save having to wash and dry it every other day at least. I can chop my own 'unstructured' fringe!

On the question of nasal hair, did anyone see the picture of one of those TOWIE boys getting his nasal hair WAXED????  

Not for the faint-hearted, I'd say!

Mary


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I keep mine very short always have anyway, don't take hair dryer and towel dry and use a clay or gel to spike it. I have to get it cut within the 8 weeks when away and just look for a hairdresser wherever we are and generally find showing them what I want with a few French words thrown in, gets a good cut, best was once in Arques. 

Duncan has a M
No 1 in summer and a No 2 in winter, I do it and have for about 10 years since he started to recede and go slowly bald. 

Don't even bother about a quiet Aire just each week when it is time

Carol


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

marydot your hair sounds like mine - wilful - goes its own way.  
Carol i may resort to going to a salon in france or germany - the y can't be worse than some of the rubbish ones over here. 

OH buzzes his own on a no 2 - won't let me near it after he saw what i did to my mum's hair - she liked it though


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Last couple of years I have had longer hair that I can put up in one of those big clip things. I find it's much cooler in the summer that way. Last week I had it cut into sort of long layers but still longer at the back. It looks fine, but not nearly as easy as long hair is to manage. But I do have hair that's as straight as a poker. Have had to invest in a big electric curl thing (can't remember what it's called.) Unfortunately there is no wattage mark on it so I may fuse all electric points on French campsites. Time alone will tell.

Hair dryer is the main reason we go to campsites and I'm not ashamed to admit it :wink: But I have avoided falling into the hair dye trap. Grey and proud of it. 

Wish I could suit the choppy style. Unfortunately it just looks as if I have had a close encounter with a manic hairdresser.

Sue


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

As we are setting off soon-ish for our long jaunt Mrs 1302 has had her hair radically thinned out but without making it actually look much shorter (if you get my drift) I am slightily in trouble for not noticing however :lol: 

I'll be sticking with a number two once a month - ooooh errrr!


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

patnles said:


> I reckon I could manage my hair for a few months just by cutting my own fringe....if it wasn't for my roots showing


I managed a year with long hair doing just that. I even kept up the DIY colouring. OK, so it probably looked very odd nipping to the shower block on a campsite with my hair piled up on my head and covered in dye, but I worked on the basis that I'd never see those people again.

As to drying - we wildcamped a lot, so no electricity. I can't in all honesty say it was pleasant during the winter months to go about with wet hair. I even tried running the hairdryer from the inverter. Don't try it, it blew a fuse. In the end I resorted to having the van's blowers on as Rob drove and just drying it that way. I expect that looked odd too!

Lesley


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm now in trouble for not noticing that 'er indoors replied earlier...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lesleykh said:


> ...... but I worked on the basis that I'd never see those people again.
> 
> Lesley


Excellent ! This is a philosophy I aspire to ! It's the same one that lets me visit the shower block in a pink tracksuit- cheap from some French supermarket- that I'd _ die _ rather than be seen in at home.

G


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

I've got shoulder length with layers. I blow dry on the first day if I'm somewhere cold (minimal conditioner), just let it air dry if I'm somewhere warm, leave it as is on the 2nd day, dry shampoo on the third with maybe and updo, then dry shampoo and definitely ponytail/updo on the 4th. This is usually the longest I can manage unless I've also had blonde highlights in which case I can go for a bit longer, though I don't enjoy it!

Elastic bands, kirby grips, scarves all help with a little creativity. I've had the most compliments on how I've done my hair on days 3 and 4.

Apparently Julia Roberts goes 10 days between washes!

D


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Lesleykh said:
> 
> 
> > ...... but I worked on the basis that I'd never see those people again.
> ...


It's also the philosophy that I invoked when I dyed my hair the night before crossing the channel - a virulent purple!! The packaging said 'Blonde'!!

Sainsbury paid for a couple of visits to the hairdresser though - France and Germany.

I keep mine quite short, just wash and finger-dry. Sometimes I colour myself, sometimes use a hairdresser.

I take thinning scissors which can make an unmanageable mop last a little longer - I just whack into it, all round.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

dannimac said:


> Apparently Julia Roberts goes 10 days between washes!


Good lord!    Do you think she doesn't shower during that time?

Lesley


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

dannimac said:


> Apparently Julia Roberts goes 10 days between washes!
> 
> D


I can go 8 days at a push, with the help of the spray in dry shampoos, yet had to wash my hair almost every day when it was short.
Lesley

Edit: I use a shower cap.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MrWez said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I made the mistake of going to a barber in Turkey once where not only did they cut my hair but for some reason the whole process also involved an upper body massage where my arms and shoulders were all but wrenched out of their sockets and then they proceeded to set fire to my nose and ears much to the amusement of the locals who had turned up to watch. Then they gave me a shave with a cut throat razor and a facial. All for about a tenner I think.
> ...


It was well off the tourist track and the place was empty when I went in. I think word got round and they all came to gawp at the dumb westerner and have a good laugh at my horrified face.

It could only happen to me. They were lovely people though. With a sense of humour!


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Much entertainment to be had on this thread! 

good idea about dry shampoo


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I like short hair when it is very hot and it is easy to wash the hair everyday. Though I've found longer hair easier to manage if it is difficult to get a daily shower &/or cold weather predominates. 

I use headbands and alice bands to deal with the long fringe and even put my hair in piggy tails (when my hair is a bit short). Yes, I might look like a 5 year old; but I also work on the premise that no-one knows me. With a bit of practise you can get the camera to take fuzzy photos too.  

A good stylist will ensure that the hair will look ok for 2 months - some styles will look good without using a hairdryer/products, so let your hairdresser know that you will be away. Also a travel towel is really good at removing moisture after washing.


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

My hair is cut in a bob, just below chin level. I have curly hair and use a hairdryer and straighteners at home for a sleek look. When away I let it dry naturally and I just leave it curly. I always take my hairdryer and straighteners in case we go on a site but I never end up using them. My OH just finds a barber when he needs a cut.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi i have just a straight bob , tom helps me do the back . the last time i had my hair cut was on the car boot at denia last year at the meet/? 5euro.i have some rollers and a gaz brush to give a little bit of a bounce . while wild camping on an aire bourdiles i had a shampoo curtsey or the river my hair felt very soft after . its a good job i m a natural beauty ?? HA HA i do toms with clippers but hes not got much left to cut now ??.

JUNE ps dog katy goes to the groomer who s spoilt xx


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm wondering if we should do a list of hairdressers and the like that we've been to on our travels and can recommend to other motor homers . What do you all think?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

pinkgreen said:


> I'm wondering if we should do a list of hairdressers and the like that we've been to on our travels and can recommend to other motor homers . What do you all think?


You mean ask Nuke to set up a facility for hairdresser reviews, alongside campsite reviews? 8) :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

ChrisandJohn said:


> pinkgreen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if we should do a list of hairdressers and the like that we've been to on our travels and can recommend to other motor homers . What do you all think?
> ...


 why not?   
if us girls are happy, then everyone is happy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I was lead to expect that every long term rally in Spain or Portugal has at least one of the residents who does hairdressing to keep her hand in. This time last year we called in 2 such sites -Algarve and near Alicante- and there was no sign of anyone. Were we just unlucky or is it a myth ?

I've always been put off French hairdressers from youth. My parents lived in a small French village and I used to go to my mother's hairdresser in the holidays. She used to take a handful of my hair and hold it up, with an expression that implied it was something that had been swept up after the dogs had been stripped. She'd then mutter and mumble and hack until I could only go out with a scarf on afterwards.

My mother thought she was wonderful and probably never knew why I always asked to go at the beginning of the holidays rather than the end: I could never have gone back to school just after it was cut !

G


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hate hair

always wore mine very long so would dry naturally and I could put it up

When I had it cut it curled so I could wash and leave to dry, now it has reverted to straight again so I am leaving to grow long enough to put up again although it will never be as thick as in my youth

I never go to hairdressers, have one who comes to me and does a wet cut, don't like my hair washed by others, nor sprayed with anything, never use dryers or tongues

Apart from that, I'm normal

I think :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

